# Cyber Crooks Use Terror Attack Fear to Go Spear Phishing



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Researchers are warning of a new spear phishing campaign in which users are being targeted by emails crafted to look like terror alerts from law enforcement agencies.
> 
> Symantec threat intelligence officer, Lionel Payet, wrote in a blog post that the emails were first spotted spoofing the Dubai Police Force with attachments disguised as valuable tips on how recipients could protect themselves, their companies and families from a nearby terror attack.
> 
> ...


Cyber Crooks Use Terror Attack Fear to go Spear Phishing - Infosecurity Magazine


----------

